# Про грыжу, карипазим и настоящее время



## marina1976 (1 Сен 2009)

Давно читаю сообщения на вашем форуме и просто решила написать про себя. 

Мне 33 года. Все началось в сентябре 2007 года. Внезапно заболела спина, как и многие решила, что само рассосется. Мазала финалгоном и прочей согревающей фигней. 
Когда к ноябрю боль перешла в правую ногу и стало невозможно просто поворачиваться с боку на бок, побежала в поликлинику. Там направили на рентген поясничного отдела и добрый врач рентгенолог поставл диагноз спондилоартроз и назначил уколы диклофенака. 

Дальше хуже, я начала пить пачками препараты типа найза, но они снимали боли только временно. Поняв, что желудку медленно, но верно наступает хана и что-то с диагнозом не так поехала в Семашко к платному рентгенологу. Не буду рассказывать как мне пришлось выпрашивать рентгеновские снимки в нашей поликлинике, но в результате мне их отдали. Врач в Семашко только выслушав мои симптомы и мельком взглянув на рентген сказала, что у меня две грыжи поясничного отдела, надо срочно делать МРТ и потом назначать лечение.

В январе я сделал МРТ и вот краткое заключение: Остеохандроз поясничного отдела позвоночника в сегменте L3-S1. Задняя циркулярная грыжа с левым парамедианным компонентом м\п диска L5-S1 6,5мм. Задняя центральная грыжа м\п диска L4-L5 5,5мм. Протрузия м\п диска L3-L4.

Потом на работе мне выдали медицинский полис за счет фирмы и я с заключением отправилась в одну из клиник от страховой компании, там мне выдали комплекс утренних упражнений, типа тех что неоднократно изложены на данном сайте, рекомендовали бассейн и физиотерапию с карипазимом. Утреннюю зарядку я ненавижу, меня хватило на пару недель, а вот в бассейн я ходила до последнего момента по три раза в неделю по 45 минут. Все 45 минут я плавала от бортика к бортику без остановки. И физиотерапию прошла дважды по 20 сеансов. 
Что именно мне помогло я не знаю, да и значения это не имеет, но уже к апрелю я полностью забыла про боли. 

Сейчас я снова стала мамой. Моей малышке 1 месяц. Я ходила в бассейн почти до 6 месяцев беременности и рожала сама, и после родов встала и пешком, а не на каталке отправилась в палату и до сих пор не вспоминаю про боли в спине. В общем пока моя малышка спит я пишу в темноте, так что простите за ошибки. Так что все, у кого похожие диагнозы не нойте а действуйте всеми возможными способами.


----------



## Е л е н а (1 Сен 2009)

*marina1976* я Вас поздравляю с рождение дочери, у Вас первый день рождения, *Здоровья Вам и Ваше доченьки. * И дай бог Вам не испытывать больше ни каких болезней, жить и радаваться и растить детей. Удачи Вам.yahoo :nyam:


----------



## римма (13 Янв 2010)

Спасибо Вам за надежду, здоровья Вам и вашей семье.


----------

